# Keith Cowie.... Whats he up to these days?



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Anyone knows what he`s up to these days? Havent heard from him in ages...


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Some say he's a salesman for a well known carbon propshaft manufacturer...And that he has an old Datsun that is reasonably quick..

All we know is....he spat the dummy, made his own forum and disappeared from the face of the earth....

:chuckle:

TT


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Hahahahhahahha nice one TT!


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Does he still have his old car? 
Does anyone go on his new forum? Link?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

tarmac terror said:


> Some say he's a salesman for a well known carbon propshaft manufacturer...And that he has an old Datsun that is reasonably quick..
> 
> All we know is....he spat the dummy, made his own forum and disappeared from the face of the earth....
> 
> ...


A touch harsh.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

haha, i know the story dude. 

I was thinking about the car, does he still own it, or drive it?


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

R32 Combat said:


> A touch harsh.


I have to agree, he certanly did some great stuff back then, and he is a very nice chap! 

It was a shame to see the way he got banned from this forum, just for selling some coffe mugs / tshirts to fund his car, and promoting his sponsors.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

R32 Combat said:


> A touch harsh.


Err..facts ARE facts Andy..

Nothing in the above post are untrue...well maybe the salesman bit :chuckle:

TT


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Ask RB Motorsports that are now a Trader on here.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

tarmac terror said:


> Err..facts ARE facts Andy..
> 
> Nothing in the above post are untrue...well maybe the salesman bit :chuckle:
> 
> TT


Err, facts are indeed fact, unlike the content of your post.:chairshot


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Asim R32GTR said:


> I have to agree, he certanly did some great stuff back then, and he is a very nice chap!
> 
> It was a shame to see the way he got banned from this forum, just for selling some coffe mugs / tshirts to fund his car, and promoting his sponsors.


Never met the chap. Im sure he is/was a decent fellow but I think it was a bit deeper than flogging the odd cup here and there!!
No arguing that he really did great things with that car..:thumbsup:

TT


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

I know him from years ago when we raced Fiesta's XR2's in a saloon car series, not spoken to him for a few years.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Cowie runs his own website as well, to do with GTRs.

Love his blue 32 dragster.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

R32 Combat said:


> Err, facts are indeed fact, unlike the content of your post.:chairshot


OK....



tarmac terror said:


> he has an old Datsun that is reasonably quick..


err...fact!!



> he spat the dummy


fact!!



> made his own forum


fact!!



> and disappeared from the face of the earth....


He seems to be giving the phrase 'low profile' a whole new meaning

:chuckle:

TT


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I quite liked him but I hope while he is absent, he has enrolled in a colour coordination school and can tell the difference between, thats a nice colour to paint a GTR and OMFG what were you thinking ....


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I quite liked him but I hope while he is absent, he has enrolled in a colour coordination school and can tell the difference between, thats a nice colour to paint a GTR and OMFG what were you thinking ....


I actually liked the color of his car, it looked very nice on the magazine feature years ago. I think it was Max Power mag.


one of his videos on youtube


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

tarmac terror said:


> OK....
> 
> 
> err...fact!!
> ...


There is no point arguing with an idiot, they always win on experience.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I was chatting to Keith the other day as he called me for some parts. All im going to say is keep and eye out this year for him and his 32...........................


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Be interesting to see how he's progressed!


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

davew said:


> I was chatting to Keith the other day as he called me for some parts. All im going to say is keep and eye out this year for him and his 32...........................


Cool. Say hello to him from me  Tell him to get his ass back on this forum.

People tend to forget that he ran 8.4sec run back i 2007.... Cant argue with that.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Cool. Say hello to him from me  Tell him to get his ass back on this forum.
> 
> People tend to forget that he ran 8.4sec run back i 2007.... Cant argue with that.


Was that on pump gas? Lol


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> Was that on pump gas? Lol


hahaha 

And no dynosheet to prove anything... :chuckle:

He didnt even have a cool name for his car... can you imagine that??? :lamer:


Ahh man, those were the days, Keith vs mick, man did we have som good laughs! 

Whats mick up to? Anyone here in touch with him?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

He runs one of them air-shifter sequential boxes doesn't he?

So what's the quickest terminal he's achieved ?


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Nigel-Power said:


> He runs one of them air-shifter sequential boxes doesn't he?
> 
> So what's the quickest terminal he's achieved ?


To be honest i dont remember his best times. They are on the forum, just need to search (Glen?) 

And not to forget Andy Barnes, he was also in the "war" for the first 7sec quartermile pass. 

We do forget what has been achiveied years ago by some of the biggest names. This should give SVM, Jurgan, AMS etc etc something to run against. 

Dont forget that Keith, Mick, Tweenie, Andy etc did this 5+ years ago...


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I was with Keith at his last TOTB outing, unfortunatley his engine ate the OS front diff so he didnt manage to get a 1/4 mile in. His car has been sitting angrily in its cage ever since just waiting.........


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

R32 Combat said:


> There is no point arguing with an idiot, they always win on experience.


WTF???

Perhaps you missed the whole debacle on the forum back then. Perhaps head too far up own arse :chairshot

Besides, its a moot point. He was banned. End of!!...

TT


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Asim R32GTR said:


> To be honest i dont remember his best times. They are on the forum, just need to search (Glen?)
> 
> And not to forget Andy Barnes, he was also in the "war" for the first 7sec quartermile pass.
> 
> ...


Exactly, 

to compare the old skool with new boys mentioned above, there isn't a comparison. It won't be easy for an 35 to get a high 8 let alone 7s.

Andy Barnes owned that R34 Ichiban didn't he?

I wonder which one of them was the fastest at the time when all this rivalry was going on.

It was fascinating reading about it all back in the day.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Last time I asked, Im sure he was booted out for insider trading, which isnt what it sounds like...
He was selling stuff through pms or something instead of in the trader section /

OR Im completely wrong and Ive muddled him up with someone else booted off the forums, in which case , I apologise.

"_

""


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Last time I asked, Im sure he was booted out for insider trading, which isnt what it sounds like...
> He was selling stuff through pms or something instead of in the trader section /
> 
> OR Im completely wrong and Ive muddled him up with someone else booted off the forums, in which case , I apologise.
> ...


Christ that's a bit harsh for selling a few Souvenir's!!! :sadwavey: I could understand it if he was selling dodgy stuff or ripping people off. Some of the crap the traders on here try to push are worse than a few t-shirts and mugs.

I remember the days when TOTB first started! Just amazing cars back then, considering their had never been an event like that before (drag, top speed & handling). One of the reasons i got into Gtr's! Namely "rocket ron's" r33 gtr!!!!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Dam, Its a curse having a photographic memory

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/62198-keith-followers.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/61894-lets-fair-about-keiths-banning.html


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

Rocket rons car was sick. Favourite Gtr of all time and usually the 33 is my least favourite.

Saw Keith's car in action at Totb 2 years ago. think it only did one run.total monster, pity about the colour


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Dam, Its a curse having a photographic memory
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/62198-keith-followers.html
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/61894-lets-fair-about-keiths-banning.html


I reckon there will be threads like those when I get banned lol


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

the drag car has sat unused for a few years....
another 32 getting built for track.....

thats all I heard


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> I reckon there will be threads like those when I get banned lol


Or a party in the R35 section.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Didn't know the R35 boys felt they're being bullied.




That's .................................... weak.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> Didn't know the R35 boys felt they're being bullied.
> That's .................................... weak.



???


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

CT17 said:


> Or a party in the R35 section.


Lol come on, without my amazing wit, technical knowledge on everything that is life and built in bullshit detector who else will u have to consult


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Lol come on, without my amazing wit, technical knowledge on everything that is life and built in bullshit detector who else will u have to consult


OK, I agree, you do have some useful talents.
Enishu would really miss you. :chuckle:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

CT17 said:


> OK, I agree, you do have some useful talents.
> Enishu would really miss you. :chuckle:


And I would miss him like a rather nasty bout of syphilis lol


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

[email protected] M/S said:


> I know him from years ago when we raced Fiesta's XR2's in a saloon car series, not spoken to him for a few years.


Hi mark

Just to let you know we have a old 1989 xr2 race car sitting here ready for my partner Suzanne to go and race at knockhill. 
Brought back some good memories of racing at lyddenhill and that was not yesterday lol

Keith


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Hi just to let everyone know that interested the drag car has been retired busy building a race R32 Gtr it should be about 700 bhp ish. Right now I am sitting in Aberdeen airport away to fly to east midlands airport then taxi to Paul at pw pro to pick up my new R35 Paul said he can't wait to see the look on my face when I see it lol

Keith


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Keith,

long time no here;

I race this car now, still very good fun , 1hr Endurance race's , they say you can go for longer when you get older.....











But I did see this when I was at Knockhill race track this year supporting the Acorn Infinity Drift team that Abbey Support; It was for sale as well....











But I do have too many toys.........maybe I dont.

Enjoy with 35 mate , good to hear you all okay thou;

Mark


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

Wow.good to hear from you again keith.been to long lol


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Hi mark

I looked at that xr2 but bought the 2011 winning car. 1 hr races sound fun
Yes us old guys can keep going and going. 

Also tell that old bugger tony to get well soon also tell him that I have a set of stablisers here that came off my daughters bike only joking 

Keith


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Wow, now all we need is Mick, Rocket Ron, Keith, Abbey and it will be like the good ol days !!!

What a Pod reunion that would be !!!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Steve said:


> Wow, now all we need is Mick, Rocket Ron, Keith, Abbey and it will be like the good ol days !!!
> 
> What a Pod reunion that would be !!!


Sounds like none of them have their cars anymore Steve; all retired, I vote a 1/4 mile zimmer frame race instead :chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I wonder what Tim is up to these days. God knows how exotic his fleet of Ute's must be


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

He was at TOTB Mook, you'd have seen him if you'd have ventured up north...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

matt j said:


> He was at TOTB Mook, you'd have seen him if you'd have ventured up north...


**** that. I heard the north is full of Northerners!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

matt j said:


> Sounds like none of them have their cars anymore Steve; all retired, I vote a 1/4 mile zimmer frame race instead :chuckle:


LOL, that I'd pay to watch !!!!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

lol @ Keiths avatar. pop a picture of your track car in there instead?

If you wanted a taxi, you should have sent me a message 
EMA not far and Paul did the tinting on my current car.


----------

